
Optimizing Function Placement for Large-Scale Data-Center Applications - jsnell
https://research.fb.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/cgo2017-hfsort-final1.pdf?
======
CalChris
Anyone know why the TAO [1] has such relatively poor IPC and mis-predicts in
Table 1? It's an order of magnitude worse than something somewhat larger,
Multifeed (70MB vs 199MB). Then if you flip forward it also has the most
improvement in Figure 7 but also the most room for improvement.

[1]
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/atc13/atc13-b...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/atc13/atc13-bronson.pdf)

